# HEY DAVE(sharkman)



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

this is as black as i'm allowed to build a custom rod and not lose my credentials,the question is will YOU fish with it?she's a 50-80 seeker w/ pac-bay big foot silicon guides,built for the big'un.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I dont know why you would loose anything over that rod, blacked out is a great look, IMO. Easy, ya, but wicked looking!


----------

